# Hyperlink in JavaScript



## micha2233 (21. Aug 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgenden Code: Wie mache ich die Hyperlinks rein. Das ich die Möglichkeit habe in den 10 Sekunden auf das jeweilige Bild zu klicken und ich werde auf die entsprechende Seite verwiesen?
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Viele Grüße
Micha


```
<script type="text/javascript">// <![CDATA[
      // Schritt 1


      ani1 = new Image(); ani2 = new Image();
      ani3 = new Image(); ani4 = new Image();
      
 
      ani1.src = "/images/banners/Visitenkarte_final1.jpg";
      ani2.src = "/images/banners/Visitenkarte_final2.jpg";
      ani3.src = "/images/banners/Visitenkarte_final3.jpg"; 
      ani4.src = "/images/banners/Visitenkarte_final4.jpg";
      
 

      // Schritt 2
      var animation_array = new Array();
      animation_array[0] = ani1.src;
      animation_array[1] = ani2.src;
      animation_array[2] = ani3.src;
      animation_array[3] = ani4.src;
       
 
      // Schritt 3
      
var laufnummer = 0; 
 
      function start() {
        laufnummer++;
        if (laufnummer > (animation_array.length - 1)) {
          laufnummer = 0;
        }
        document.platzhalter.src 
                = animation_array[laufnummer];
      }
// ]]></script>
<div><img src="images/banners/Visitenkarte_final1.jpg" border="0" width="550" height="300" name="platzhalter" />
<script type="text/javascript">// <![CDATA[
      zeiger = setInterval("start()", 10000);
// ]]></script>
</div>
```


----------



## Camino (21. Aug 2011)

Irgendwie geht es hier um Java, und nicht um JavaScript...


----------



## micha2233 (21. Aug 2011)

vielleicht ist trotzdem jemand dabei, der JavaScript kann...


----------



## Evil-Devil (22. Aug 2011)

Ist das immer der selbe Link oder wechselt der auch mit jedem Bild?


----------



## r.w. (22. Aug 2011)

Ah, eine BannerRotation. ;-)

Im Grunde funktioniert das mit den Links ähnlich, wie mit den Bildern...


```
<script type="text/javascript">// <![CDATA[

	// LinkArray initialisieren...
 	var link_array = new Array();
 	link_array[0] = "http://www.java-forum.org"; 
 	link_array[1] = "http://www.sun.com";
 	link_array[2] = "http://de.selfhtml.org";
 	link_array[3] = "http://www.google.de";


      // Schritt 1
      ani1 = new Image(); ani2 = new Image();
      ani3 = new Image(); ani4 = new Image();
      
      ani1.src = "/images/banners/Visitenkarte_final1.jpg";
      ani2.src = "/images/banners/Visitenkarte_final2.jpg";
      ani3.src = "/images/banners/Visitenkarte_final3.jpg"; 
      ani4.src = "/images/banners/Visitenkarte_final4.jpg";
      
      // Schritt 2
      var animation_array = new Array();
      animation_array[0] = ani1.src;
      animation_array[1] = ani2.src;
      animation_array[2] = ani3.src;
      animation_array[3] = ani4.src;
       
      // Schritt 3
      
var laufnummer = 0; 
 
      function start() {
        laufnummer++;
        if (laufnummer > (animation_array.length - 1)) {
          laufnummer = 0;
        }
		  // Link setzen...      
        document.getElementById("linkplatzhalter").href = link_array[laufnummer];
        document.platzhalter.src 
                = animation_array[laufnummer];
      }
// ]]></script>
<div><a id="linkplatzhalter" href="http://www.java-forum.org"><img src="images/banners/Visitenkarte_final1.jpg" border="0" width="550" height="300" name="platzhalter" /></a>
<script type="text/javascript">// <![CDATA[
      zeiger = setInterval("start()", 10000);
// ]]></script>
</div>
```

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.

VG ROlf


----------

